
Show HN: I'm building visualization of places to book online taxi in Bali - wilbertliu
https://carflag.info
======
wilbertliu
The maker here! One day I was in Bali for holiday and stayed in a hotel.
Naturally I ordered an online taxi to go to a particular place, but then I
realized the driver couldn't pick me up because the rules from the hotel said
so.

Later on I realized that some places in Bali are not allowing visitors to book
online taxi right from their place. It's truly annoying, especially when I
don't know about that beforehand, I have to walk to seek nearby places that
are good to book from there.

I'm not going against the rules, but I think it should be easier for people to
figure out whether or not the place they want to visit is allowed to book the
online taxi.

Of course it's still too early and not all the places are listed yet. However,
I'm looking forward to hear your feedback or questions! Even better if you
could add some missing places based on your experience. Thanks!

~~~
duiker101
Very cool, last time I was in Kuta I didn't have this problem but that was
like a couple years ago and things are changing fast. I'll keep this for next
time!

I would suggest adding some description of why this is needed on the actual
website because before reading your comment I had no idea what I was looking
at.

~~~
wilbertliu
I just pushed your suggestion to production! And thanks for your kind words,
really appreciate it!

Let me know if you have more things in mind, I'm totally open to suggestions
and initiatives.

------
dustinmoris
Having been to Bali a few times now I can only say that this is the least
problem someone will have when booking a taxi. The infrastructure and streets
are not built for the amount of road traffic they have, so any taxi journey,
even the smallest distance (e.g. Canggu to Kuta) will be an hours long
suffering in slow moving traffic.

Rent a scooter or motorcycle and live the island life ;)

